# Can I use Oak flooring for the top of my workbench?



## Ric5 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi,
I have a few bundles of oak flooring… I was thinking I could possibly use them for the top of my workbench, placed on top of 3/4 ply? any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

I used Bamboo flooring for my kitchen counter tops and I'm pleased as punch! I can't imagine using oak would be any different for your own workbench. A few lessons: you'll need to trim the edgers to rejoin them as planks otherwise, you'll have ruts in the top. You can leave to finish on them. However, I sanded the bamboo down to parade rest! The finish on the flooring boards is very hard! It will take some time with a 30grit belt sander to get to bare wood. As for ruggedness and weight, I used 3/4 ply underlay and my tops are solid! You can bang away at them and they don't budge! My wife pounds the meat on them and there is no vibration or movement.


----------



## Ric5 (Dec 12, 2011)

The Oak is unfinished is I think 3/4" X 3" wide asst. lengths - tongue and groove


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Yeah, but does it have a chamfer on the top edge? Most flooring is sold with a chamfer. You end up with a v groove between planks. On a floor, that is nice touch. On a bench top, not so much.


----------



## Ric5 (Dec 12, 2011)

Nope.. Just flat strips.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Might even want to double the 3/4" ply for added rigidity.
Bill


----------



## Ric5 (Dec 12, 2011)

Should I use 2 layers of MDF instead of Ply?
does anyone have plans for a 30×60 bench. nothing fancy just 4 legs with a bottom shelf 1 or 2 vices.
thanks again.


----------



## donjohn24 (Oct 15, 2010)

*cr1* - you got me!

I was half expecting someone to come up with a scientific explanation of why not, and thought you had it!

Very funny!


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

If you have a lot of the oak flooring, I would cut out the tongue and groves, then glue the pieces along their faces so that you have have a 2 1/2 thick oak bench top with no need for a substrate.


----------



## Ric5 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey, Thanks for all the suggestions… I'm still deciding on the table I need.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Brandon, that was the answer I thougth of right away, it would make an awesome top.


----------



## mikema (Apr 27, 2011)

I am with Brandon and Randy on this as well. Doing it that way will make a very sturdy bench top, that will last a few lifetimes.


----------



## Ric5 (Dec 12, 2011)

I will try it that way… I will take pics along the way and post the when I'm done..


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Looking forward to the photos!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I disagree with the idea that MDF is the "worst choice" for dog holes….My bench is 4 layers of MDF, which makes it 3" thick….I drilled 3/4" d.h., and it's held up fine with no problems…the holes are all the way through, and I made my own dogs…...there is no reason not to use it for a bench top….and it is dead-flat….so if you decided to use it, don't be afraid to put dog holes in it…..


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I guess CR1 has never made it to the Coyote Ugly Bar… or maybe he did…


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

How did this turn out? I am planning out a bench and am not sure if I want to go using a 1 1/2" maple butcher block top with 1-2 layers of plywood substrate? Or I am going to do unfinished flooring over the plywood. Or maybe even do a double layer of the flooring. Just trying to do something that is ultra beefy.

Removing the T and G was an idea I thought about , but flooring is not flat on the backside so you'd have to plane the backs flat which would be a lot of additional labor that seems to defeat the purpose of trying to reuse the flooring to make an easy bench top.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/39419

Bernie made an awesome workbench with flooring and has some great ideas
in his workbench. You might want to incorporate some into your bench as well.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

>How did this turn out?

He must still be tap dancing on it.


----------



## Ric5 (Dec 12, 2011)

I did finish it. I decided to use all Birch (from Lowes, I had to bring back and exchange wood 3 times). I put 4 coats of finish on after this picture.
It's great, I purchased a 60 year old QR Vise by wilton and will install in early fall, with dog holes. 
I don't work in my wood shop this time of the year, I rather be out in my garden or working on my Koi pond.
I want to thank everyone on this great site for all their great thoughts on workbenches, I only
wish I had more money and space for a second bench. BTW.. What is the best way to drill the Dog Hole?
Thanx


----------



## CplSteel (Jun 22, 2012)

Good looking work. Too pretty to be a bench. Scratch it now so you won't care later. Or add some doors and make it a kitchen island pretty enough for the wife to enjoy.

Regarding the dogs, I would put your vises on first, just to make sure the holes line up where your want them in relation to your vises, and they may end up an inch to the left or right of where you plan. Once you know where you want the dogs, I like a plunge router against a fence. You can bring a drill press alongside if you have the reach. Otherwise a hand drill can do it. Remember with dogs it is not critical that they are exactly perpendicular to your top, they only need to be close because a hold fast or a bench dog will get pushed anyway.


----------

